# Hi from a new (old) guy



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi guys... a few short lines about me. I have been fishing since I was 5 and this will be my 61st year of having this passion. It also is my 50th year of ice fishing. And yes we had some types of tackle way back in those days not just spears and whale bone fish hooks.. From what I have found following this site is great group of people that have that passion or are looking for help and knowledge to further there experience and just plain flat love to fish..... I also hope to bring some insite....knowledge... and humor to any other posts I might make it the future..... With humble thanks - Jon SR.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

welcome aboard.


----------



## Bubba bass bigfoot (May 8, 2006)

Welcome.

Tight Lines.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Welcome aboard. Let's hope the ice sticks around!


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

Welcome  WB


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Welcome, glad to have you join us. Also nice to add another ice guy to our group.


----------



## JimG (Apr 6, 2004)

Welcome aboard and from one old fart to another welcome to a site that Rocks...
Great guys here.

JimG


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

John, I ve been waiting for your first post.You have alot of knowledge and the "passion for fishing" we talked about the other day.We will all benefit from you as a member.Welcome aboard.........Mark


----------



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

Welcome to the new kid on the block. Since a little addition tells me he is about 66, I can call him a kid as I'm 71. I didn't use whale bone hooks either, but some of those old coffee grinder reels were a pain. I'll bet he even remembers nylon line and floating flylines that never floated.


----------



## swordfish (Apr 19, 2006)

Welcome mr phish. this is by far the best fishing forum i have run across , you will find it highly informative ,and very humorous. I look forward to your posts. Good luck to you.


----------

